# Sticky  Good Doctors



## jenny v

We often have posters on this site searching for new doctors who are open to a variety of treatment options to help patients feel their best (it can be a challenge to find one!). We like for posters to share their doc recommendations via private message versus on the site, but there are several sites online to help with your search. I found my integrative doc through the Thyroid Change site and it has a page that lists doctors who are open to the right tests and thyroid medications. I'm sharing a link to it in case anyone else needs help in their search.

http://www.thyroidchange.org/patient-recommended-doctor-list-us.html


----------



## WhatHappened

Nice. A couple not too far from me should the need arise.


----------



## Lovlkn

Is it just me? Or does the link not open?


----------



## jenny v

Hmmm, it looks like Thyroid Change.org has shut down. See if this one works: http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/index.htm#us


----------



## WhatHappened

It seems still available through the way back machine (The Internet Archive that takes snapshots of web sites over time).

This is from the last update, in March. It loads slowly, so a little patience goes a long way.

https://web.archive.org/web/20160305043201/http://www.thyroidchange.org/patient-recommended-doctor-list-us.html

Edit:

So I looked at the page source, they actually referenced and stored that table with a third party

https://www.jotform.com/table/30890487978070

I guess it isn't going to be updated anymore, but I guess it might still be valid for a year or two?


----------



## ssMarilyn

*I found my MD/DO here on the thyroid Top Docs list and he is wonderful!! He listens to me, doesn't just treat symptoms, but also looks for the CAUSE! *http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/


----------



## Lovlkn

Several on this list are outdated so everyone please beware.


----------



## BettyJean

Sorry. I'm new to the group and just saw this. Do we just send it through the contact page?


----------



## joplin1975

Yes, please private message any names directly to the poster in question.

It's super important to get the names of good docs out there, but we are also trying to avoid any kind of liability issues for the forum.

Thanks!


----------



## ssMarilyn

jenny v said:


> We often have posters on this site searching for new doctors who are open to a variety of treatment options to help patients feel their best (it can be a challenge to find one!). We like for posters to share their doc recommendations via private message versus on the site, but there are several sites online to help with your search. I found my integrative doc through the Thyroid Change site and it has a page that lists doctors who are open to the right tests and thyroid medications. I'm sharing a link to it in case anyone else needs help in their search.
> 
> http://www.thyroidchange.org/patient-recommended-doctor-list-us.html


I found my doctor on this list - http://thyroid-info.com/topdrs/


----------



## pratyusha

Expert recommended Dr Jambu Jain as a Top Endocrinologist in Bhopal,Best Diabetes Doctor in Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh. Just because of Dr Jambu Jain patient reviews, history, ratings, satisfaction, trust, cost and their general excellence.


----------



## pratyusha

pratyusha said:


> Expert recommended Dr Jambu Jain as a Top Endocrinologist in Bhopal,Best Diabetes Doctor in Bhopal, Madhya Pradesh. Just because of Dr Jambu Jain patient reviews, history, ratings, satisfaction, trust, cost and their general excellence.


I hope you can add this to the doctor list. Hope helpful.


----------

